# 6. RST-Lübeck - CTF



## FelixLate (3. Oktober 2010)

Hey,
wollte mal fragen ob jemand bei der 6. RST-Lübeck - CTF mitfährt? Link Link 

Hat irgendwer Erfahrungen, war schon jemand dabei?
Vielleicht fahr ich aus Hamburg hin, lohnt es sich?

Grüße


----------



## northbiker (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
kann die CTF nur empfehlen. Bin selber 2 mal dabei gewesen und es hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Ich werde dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich auch dabei sein.
Guckst du:  http://forum.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/viewtopic.php?t=2320


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helmut aus HH (6. Oktober 2010)

Noch mehr Eindrücke und Infos, siehe

http://www.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/CTF-Rund-um-Ratzeburg.html


----------



## Kay_NWM (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,ich war die letzten beiden Jahre auch dabei,2009 war ziemlich mieses Wetter,hat aber trotzdem viel Spass gemacht,kann ich nur empfehlen.

Gruss Kay


----------



## Julianernst (12. Oktober 2010)

Ist eine Wunderschöne Strecke.Sehr Nett


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

will den jemand aus OVP,HGW bzw.HRO dort hin scheint ja ne schöne Tour zu sein

mfg


----------



## Lotte.2000 (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich, aus LWL, werde wahrscheinlich da sein ! Kenne die Gegend um Ratzeburg ein wenig, das kann sehr schön werden.

Gruß R.


----------



## stubenhocker (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich wahrscheinlich auch.

@Lotte: warst Du in HGW der mit dem 29er?


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Oktober 2010)

Hört sich gut an, überlege ich mir.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (13. Oktober 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Ich wahrscheinlich auch.
> 
> @Lotte: warst Du in HGW der mit dem 29er?



Ja der bin ich und Du mit einem von Kinderhand bemaltem Crosser (hat mir sehr gefallen).


----------



## burn (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich werd wohl auch dabei sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

